# Trim tex angles



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

Hey guys just a question i have always used trim tex adjustable corner bead and i am quite good at but i have a sample of trim tex magic angle just wondering what are the pros of magic corner as it seems to have more of a rounded centre edge pros and cons guys thanks


----------



## tjetson (Aug 12, 2011)

you use the rigid bead instead of paper tape in normal 90 degree corners? in bedrooms etc? i thought it was just meant for niches etc


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

tjetson said:


> you use the rigid bead instead of paper tape in normal 90 degree corners? in bedrooms etc? i thought it was just meant for niches etc


No these are beads are splayed angles like for obtuse internals an raked ceiling of course i use paper in internals....and fibafuse...and ezybead i am asking for benefits of magic corner over adustable trim tex bead for slope angles


----------



## tjetson (Aug 12, 2011)

ah, haven't used the magic yet read a post saying it was a bitch to work with and just avoided it, been using wide flex 400 or no coat


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

If you have a situation where you suspect movement, and you think there could be an issue with cracking. Then magic angle is the go to product. :thumbsup:


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

Other wise would u stick to adjustable as its so sharp or magic on 45degree angle


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

For normal obtuse 135 deg angles I use No-coat, I love the sharp line it gives. Easy to use too, load the angle with mud with my Tape Pro tube put the No Coat in and roll it then clean it off with my 4". Box the next coat with my 5.5" :thumbsup:.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Are you rolling it with your ezy bead adjustable roller Gaz? Do you set it to the angle on the board first, Mud then roll it?


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

gazman said:


> For normal obtuse 135 deg angles I use No-coat, I love the sharp line it gives. Easy to use too, load the angle with mud with my Tape Pro tube put the No Coat in and roll it then clean it off with my 4". Box the next coat with my 5.5" :thumbsup:.


Sorry gaz it is 135 degree just googled it i dunno why some people call them 45 degree obtuse i get the no coat for external ones but internal do yo box them still?


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

cazna said:


> Are you rolling it with your ezy bead adjustable roller Gaz? Do you set it to the angle on the board first, Mud then roll it?


Yes, spot on Caz.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

embella plaster said:


> Sorry gaz it is 135 degree just googled it i dunno why some people call them 45 degree obtuse i get the no coat for external ones but internal do yo box them still?


Yes, box them with the 5.5" DM utility box. I will be doing some this week, so if I remember we will get some video. :yes:


----------



## loudcry184 (Jan 26, 2014)

I box them with a DM 5.5 for the first coat and a Columbia 7 inch box the second coat, works sharp.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

gazman said:


> Yes, spot on Caz.


 Treasure that roller, I looked up ezy bead and they discontinued.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

cazna said:


> Treasure that roller, I looked up ezy bead and they discontinued.


I know.:yes:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

This is the video I promised. Ignore the bottom side the no coat was in the recess and the box was riding on the shoulder. The next coat fixed it. :thumbsup:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w1J9p7iPfdE


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

cazna said:


> Treasure that roller, I looked up ezy bead and they discontinued.


Found this floating in my box that i store auto tools only realised what it was once u guys spoke about it i have never ever used its about 5 years old....gonna start msb yeah


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

gazman said:


> This is the video I promised. Ignore the bottom side the no coat was in the recess and the box was riding on the shoulder. The next coat fixed it. :thumbsup:


Don't know what im doing wrong? My 5.5 tears up the no coat paper, Only tried it a few times though, Mud was prob to thick so will have to give it another shot, My next jobs got some no coat in it.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

embella plaster said:


> Found this floating in my box that i store auto tools only realised what it was once u guys spoke about it i have never ever used its about 5 years old....gonna start msb yeah


 Cool, You have no use for it so send it to me :yes:


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

Now i do didnt think to use it on trim tex mud set or no coat


----------

